# Taking our Chihuahuas shopping?? Is this OK?



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I was just reading through the posts about dog carriers and taking our babies with us places. I guess I was just curious as to how many people take their Chi's shopping, like the mall. I know I do, but I always get worried about what the store workers will say if they see her or whether they really care. I know in the US or at least Ohio, it's not really allowed, but I do it anyways. I guess my thinking on it is that she is a measley 2 lbs, in a carrier, and isn't causing any harm..so what's the big deal? Is it okay to take your dog into a store with you even if it is not for a disability??


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

I have never had an issue with taking Evian anywhere with me, except to the grocery store or any store that has food for sale in it...


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

In the uk we have signs everywhere saying no dogs except guide dogs. I'm going to sneak daisy in everywhere, i can't see the harm if they aren't on the floor or touching anything. I've carried her in my arms into shops and no one has said anything. I was planning on saying she was a large hamster!!
bella must have been ooonie noonie when you first got her!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I think most places here would say no, so the only place i have taken my girls into is Petshops so far.
Although the other day we were in The carphone warehouse and they let a woman in with a beautiful husky, so we know now if they let that one in then when i go back on Sunday i can take them with me this time, lol
I know they would not want our 3 huskies in though they are a bit nutty and full of beans, this one was so chilled, haha!!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

i take my chis with me to all shops apart from food shops and places that sell drugs. (in a carrier or in my arms)
i havent had a problem, all the staff at the shop just smile or come over to stroke the dogs.
i've even took layla into topshop once and all the staff were stroking her!!

so i dont see a problem about taking your dogs into a shop as long as they are being carried and arnt on the floor


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> In the uk we have signs everywhere saying no dogs except guide dogs. I'm going to sneak daisy in everywhere, i can't see the harm if they aren't on the floor or touching anything. I've carried her in my arms into shops and no one has said anything. I was planning on saying she was a large hamster!!
> bella must have been ooonie noonie when you first got her!


Hahahaha, a large hamster That made my day!!! I have went into places, such as Bath and Body Works, and when I was in line, someone behind me said, "Isn't that a dog carrier? Oh my gosh! I just saw a little head in there!" She could see Bella through the mesh in the carrier and when she said that, I bet my face was as red as an apple!! The worker looked at me and said, "I wanna see it!" So I unzipped the top and they seemed fine with it..But I always get cautious because you never know that first time when someone gets ticked off! Haha


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I went to Paris the first week of December and I was AMAZED to see so many dogs IN STORES just on a leash I loved it!! I wish the US was like that Booo.


----------



## hwilbanks (Feb 10, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing. I suppose all that can happen is they can come ask you to leave, or not bring the dog the next time. I personally don't see what the big deal is, IF the doggy is well-behaved and tucked safely in your person. Now, if it were barking, or walking on a leash that might be different. I would never bring Peanut into a fast food place or restaurant, but he will definitely start going on more outings with me now that I know he does okay on shorter car rides.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Bella Luna said:


> I went to Paris the first week of December and I was AMAZED to see so many dogs IN STORES just on a leash I loved it!! I wish the US was like that Booo.


France is amazing, I have sat in restaurants for dinner and seen other diner's dogs sitting by the tables, it could be anything from a chihuahua to a doberman. It is a bit off putting though for those who are not comfortable with dogs.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah that is another problem at the moment Darla gets sick in the car, and i feel so bad for her.
Am hoping to be able to take her out in it more soon.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Terri said:


> Yeah that is another problem at the moment Darla gets sick in the car, and i feel so bad for her.
> Am hoping to be able to take her out in it more soon.


have you tried travel-eze? you can get it in pets at home
my cavalier gets really bad car sick and travel-eze works everytime!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Aquarius said:


> France is amazing, I have sat in restaurants for dinner and seen other diner's dogs sitting by the tables, it could be anything from a chihuahua to a doberman. It is a bit off putting though for those who are not comfortable with dogs.


Yes, I agree..I guess you have to think about those who do not like animals. Or those who may be allergic to them perhaps~


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

JRZL said:


> have you tried travel-eze? you can get it in pets at home
> my cavalier gets really bad car sick and travel-eze works everytime!


No havent heard of that, what is it? x


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Terri said:


> No havent heard of that, what is it? x


its these tablets that you give to your dog about 30 mins or so before you go out in the car and stops them from being sick - dont know how it works though probably the same as travel sickness tablets for humans. 

http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/johnsons-travel-eze-tablets_1_33524.html


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

its rubbish here NO DOGS SINGNs evreywhere lol altho i take them im the garages /stores with me lol not all 4though


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

People are quite snotty in the shops near me but daisy is allowed out in a week so will see how many shops i can take her into!! Definately going to try topshop and see! 
Saying that on a lot of programmes u see all the stylists in shops with their dogs!! 

I thought they were better in the us than us!! 
How about pubs in the summer are they allowed in the gardens??


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't know many places in the US dogs are allowed, I mean petshops yeah but no much else, hard to even find a dog friendly hotel.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> How about pubs in the summer are they allowed in the gardens??


yeah, nearly all places let dogs in the pub gardens in the summer if they are on a lead or in a carrier


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

Here in the city there is a debate about how much is too much when it comes to people bringing their dogs everywhere. 

I personally dont have a problem with well behaved dogs going everywhere with their owner besides grocery stores/ supermarkets. But for every good well behaved dog there are about 3 maniac ones that bark at anyone who comes within arms reach or has another dog or wants to be put down etc. Those dog make it bad for all the little pooches.

Even having to deal with getting nipped on the bus by a fiesty chihuahua once i still love seeing people out with their pets. I only wish people who bring their dogs out train them how to behave properly in public.


----------



## Stark (Jan 13, 2010)

I take Tanner EVERYWHERE with me. Seriously. I've even snuck him into restaurants. Everyone luuurrrvvvess him! I've never gotten kicked out of anywhere. Only one warning, and that lady was just warning me of the security guards lol. People at the mall especially adore him. When we go to PacSun, Hot Topic, and Journeys the workers ask me to let him run around. Hahahaha.  They're his little fan club. It's always like a big thing to them when Tanner and I come. 
One time my friends drug me to the mall to see a band perform, and naturally I took Tanner. After the band was done playing one of the guys came straight over to me cause he spotted Tanner. By the end of the night the whole band were in love with him. They were joking about changing their band name to Rocky Loves Tanner instead of Rocky Loves Emily haha. 

Anyway lol. Even if someone caught you, the worst they can do is kick you out of the store. Maybe a small fine. I'd rather have that though than have my baby away from me. We both have separation anxiety hah!


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I'll be the voice of gloom and doom. I know things are different in the US and the UK so I'm only going to comment on the situation here in the US.

If a store has a sign saying no dogs I think we should respect that and not take our dogs, small or large into that store. It drives me nuts to see a small dog being carried around or in a bag in Wal-mart. I admit that I will go tell a store employee and so the person will be asked to leave. If I cannot bring my well behaved, clean and well groomed, parasite free (probably much more so than most pet dogs I meet) border collies into the store then why should a small dog be allowed? It doesn't matter if the dog walks or is carried. It doesn't matter if an individual employee wants to pet the dog, it is the store owner or corporation that makes the rules. It is breaking the store policy and is a double standard. It is also a health violation to have the dogs in where food is being sold (grocery stores) and that should be respected. As much as we love our dogs I want no part of someone else's dog being allowed near the food I might buy. 

If a store allows dogs then that is great and I love it. I take my dogs everywhere they are ALLOWED. I don't try to sneak them in, ever. If in doubt I leave the dog in the car and go in and ask. 

A lot of restaurants here (Knoxville, TN) are getting permits to allow dogs on the patios so that they can hang out with their owners while they eat. Those places are super cool. I've taken my dogs many times. The waitresses always come over to pet them and bring them water. I hope this phenomenon continues and well behaved pets become more welcome.

I do see the bad side though. There are many dogs I've seen that I wouldn't want sitting near me at meals. 

Olivia


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

Well put OMGuthrie. In manhattan, NY little dogs are allowed everywhere but if i bring Ty i get the dirtiest looks and i have even been told to cross the street when walking her by a school. Maybe its because of the breed i own but i think all dogs should be treated equally especially if they are well behaved. I didnt think about that when i posted.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Vivid. You get it exactly. A dog is a dog is a dog. Doesn't matter if it's a Great Dane or Chihuahua. If a dane can't come in then neither should a chihuahua.

I will point out one more thing. If a store has a policy and you break it and an employee encourages you, that employee could lose their job and could make that store owner even more dead set against dogs. 

Example. You own a store that is located on the beach and you have a policy against serving people not wearing shoes. You discover an employee has been allowing people to come in off the beach barefoot and has been asking about their pedicures. You would be upset wouldn't you? Warn or fire the employee? Be even more against barefoot people coming into your store? Just a thought.

Olivia


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

omguthrie said:


> I'll be the voice of gloom and doom. I know things are different in the US and the UK so I'm only going to comment on the situation here in the US.
> 
> If a store has a sign saying no dogs I think we should respect that and not take our dogs, small or large into that store. It drives me nuts to see a small dog being carried around or in a bag in Wal-mart. I admit that I will go tell a store employee and so the person will be asked to leave. If I cannot bring my well behaved, clean and well groomed, parasite free (probably much more so than most pet dogs I meet) border collies into the store then why should a small dog be allowed? It doesn't matter if the dog walks or is carried. It doesn't matter if an individual employee wants to pet the dog, it is the store owner or corporation that makes the rules. It is breaking the store policy and is a double standard. It is also a health violation to have the dogs in where food is being sold (grocery stores) and that should be respected. As much as we love our dogs I want no part of someone else's dog being allowed near the food I might buy.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on the idea that if there is a clear sign posted, but to be honest, I really have not seen signs when I go to the mall or random stores. I do not think that dogs should be taken into the grocery store or food places, but I don't see a problem with any dog going into a regular store, as long as they are well trained and aren't a terror!! Haha..I wish we had restaurants like that here in Ohio!! That sounds really cool! Ohio stinks. I have not seen any dog parks or places that really are dog-friendly..Maybe it's just my area I live in?? Who knows.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> I agree with you on the idea that if there is a clear sign posted, but to be honest, I really have not seen signs when I go to the mall or random stores. I do not think that dogs should be taken into the grocery store or food places, but I don't see a problem with any dog going into a regular store, as long as they are well trained and aren't a terror!! Haha..I wish we had restaurants like that here in Ohio!! That sounds really cool! Ohio stinks. I have not seen any dog parks or places that really are dog-friendly..Maybe it's just my area I live in?? Who knows.


I know! I wish so bad we had a dog park . I get so jealous watching tv and seeing everyone hanging out at the dog park.


----------



## Stark (Jan 13, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> I agree with you on the idea that if there is a clear sign posted, but to be honest, I really have not seen signs when I go to the mall or random stores. I do not think that dogs should be taken into the grocery store or food places, but I don't see a problem with any dog going into a regular store, as long as they are well trained and aren't a terror!! Haha..I wish we had restaurants like that here in Ohio!! That sounds really cool! Ohio stinks. I have not seen any dog parks or places that really are dog-friendly..Maybe it's just my area I live in?? Who knows.


I feel ya. I hate living in Ohio. At least in Cincinnati there are no places that are dog friendly. I've always wanted to take Tanner to dinner outside and let him sit with me without having to hide him lol.


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

Bella Luna - Nope, i have two Xbox friends that lives in Toledo Ohio and another that also lives in ohio but i forget where and they both say it sucks lol So its not just you.
At least you dont have signs in Ohio. Here there are signs that are hand written sometimes because people bring dogs into the supermarket... yucky. lol

We also have the sidewalk cafes where you can sit at a table with your dog. When Ty gets a little older and she knows to ignore people that come up to her i would love to try eating there. I dont get to go places with my dog, not even the beach in the summer. We are only allowed to have dogs on the beach after the summer is over, and who wants to take their dogs to the beach to play in cold water... frustrating.

Its one of the main reasons my next dog will be small, he or she can be treated more like family and less like a item to be left home. I cant even take Ty on vacation with me because she is over 30lbs. As OMGuthrie said, a dog is a dog is a dog.


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

And trust me you guys, dog parks are over rated usually. It would just be easier to post an ad in the local paper asking for people with calm small dogs to meet up. At least that way you know the people coming will have dogs your size and temperment.


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

ummm,Lowes,Home Depot,Hancock Fabric, JoAnns, Hobby Lobby, Half Price Books,Ross,Tuesday Morning,Marshalls,Target, Hastings,Ace Hardware, Subway(patio),Panera Bread (patio),Icing,Claires,Payless Shoes,Sally Beauty Supply, our local Outlet Mall,Macys,Kohls,our local Chevy & Kia dealerships...

that's all I can think of right now, I just ask when I walk in- I was told no once and I just turned around, left and went down the street and shopped


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

Here in Texas we have taken ours into the malls, home depot, lowes, never food places, walmart did make us leave though, that made me mad ven though we were just in the garden section, so we took our business to home depot that day
Darla


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Wahmom said:


> ummm,Lowes,Home Depot,Hancock Fabric, JoAnns, Hobby Lobby, Half Price Books,Ross,Tuesday Morning,Marshalls,Target, Hastings,Ace Hardware, Subway(patio),Panera Bread (patio),Icing,Claires,Payless Shoes,Sally Beauty Supply, our local Outlet Mall,Macys,Kohls,our local Chevy & Kia dealerships...
> 
> that's all I can think of right now, I just ask when I walk in- I was told no once and I just turned around, left and went down the street and shopped


Are those places that have allowed dogs or not allowed them?? That's quite a list! Haha



hdynad said:


> Here in Texas we have taken ours into the malls, home depot, lowes, never food places, walmart did make us leave though, that made me mad ven though we were just in the garden section, so we took our business to home depot that day
> Darla


Hmm, the garden section? That seems silly..that's outside, but they all have thier policies I guess!! Haha..I'd take my business somewhere else too!



Vivid said:


> Bella Luna - Nope, i have two Xbox friends that lives in Toledo Ohio and another that also lives in ohio but i forget where and they both say it sucks lol So its not just you.
> At least you dont have signs in Ohio. Here there are signs that are hand written sometimes because people bring dogs into the supermarket... yucky. lol
> 
> We also have the sidewalk cafes where you can sit at a table with your dog. When Ty gets a little older and she knows to ignore people that come up to her i would love to try eating there. I dont get to go places with my dog, not even the beach in the summer. We are only allowed to have dogs on the beach after the summer is over, and who wants to take their dogs to the beach to play in cold water... frustrating.
> ...


Yea, the only place I have ever seen a sign was Wal-Mart and it said something along the lines of "service dogs are welcome"..other than that, I've never seen any signs posted. 

You can't take your dog on vacation? Is it a hotel rule??? 



Stark said:


> I feel ya. I hate living in Ohio. At least in Cincinnati there are no places that are dog friendly. I've always wanted to take Tanner to dinner outside and let him sit with me without having to hide him lol.


Yea, I am in the Dayton area and there is NOTHING!!! You watch movies and see dog parks and how nice they look and it makes me sick!! Haha..oh well.



TinyGiant said:


> I know! I wish so bad we had a dog park . I get so jealous watching tv and seeing everyone hanging out at the dog park.


I AGREE!!! It makes me sad There is a park right by my apartment though, so once the weather gets nicer out, I'll have to take Bella there!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I take mine everywhere but grocery stores and restaurants. I thankfully have never been asked to leave. I even stroll them in with the stroller where if they are paying attention would know it was dogs (looks more like a baby stroller than some). I have called ahead to grocery stores and asked if I could run in and grab a few things with my Chi in tow and they have said yes as long as I didnt put them on the floor. Better to ask than sneak in some instances.


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

When I take mine the clerks always want to hold her. When I don't they want to know where the babies are.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

We have a very dog friendly town here in Carmel. EVERY shop allows dogs, Infact they always have doggy treats on the counters and water, not that I would ever let my dog share a water bowl with other dogs, but kinda funny seeing doggy water bowls in these quaint little shops.

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> We have a very dog friendly town here in Carmel. EVERY shop allows dogs, Infact they always have doggy treats on the counters and water, not that I would ever let my dog share a water bowl with other dogs, but kinda funny seeing doggy water bowls in these quaint little shops.
> 
> Lori


how i wish i was there 
over here you can take them into michaels craft store/malls in carrier/typical pet stores/supermarket unseen LOL...in queens i've taken him into walgreens without bag,little corner stores...not really anywhere else:foxes15:


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Bella Luna said:


> Are those places that have allowed dogs or not allowed them?? That's quite a list! Haha


 Thats the places that do allow

At the one place that told me no, when I asked, the manager came trotting over and got snotty so I smiled sweetly and said "Darlin', pet owners spend on average 41 million dollars a year on their pets and you just lost your share from me-have a nice day! Turned around and left...my DD reminded me of that one LOL- she said "Remember Mom? Thats when you went all "Fried Green Tomatoes" or "Steel Magnolias" on that store manager!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> We have a very dog friendly town here in Carmel. EVERY shop allows dogs, Infact they always have doggy treats on the counters and water, not that I would ever let my dog share a water bowl with other dogs, but kinda funny seeing doggy water bowls in these quaint little shops.
> 
> Lori


 **sigh** sounds like heaven! I've always wanted to visit there, whats that inns name? Cypress Inn?...having a senior moment here...


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i take Elise into shops all the time. even food stores and ive never had a complaint. the staff actually make a fuss of her. just take Bella and try. what harm can happen, shes in a bag x


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

When I get my chi she will come everywhere with me. Though I will probably take a carrier with me just in case. I have to say I would take my dog food shopping and to a restaurant but only in a carrier. IMO they aren't touching anything, and anyway I think bratty kids are much worse! Running round supermarkets and touching everything with snotty fingers. So a chi in a carrier is nothing compared to that. I cannot stand kids running riot everywhere I find dogs much better behaved. X


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

TinyGiant said:


> I know! I wish so bad we had a dog park .



I think Frederick, MD has a dog park now... suppose to be at Bakers Park, I think. I have never been but would love to go if I knew there was a section for smaller dogs such as Chis....... is frederick very far from you?


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

i take my tulula into non food shops, no one has stopped me yet. i have properly jinxed myself now lol


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

Luna, yep its the hotel policy. I did find one hotel in Virginia Beach that allowed dogs for $45 extra a night plus a refundable deposit. which was extreme considering that was a little less than half of what we were pay for a room per night. Needless to say we stood in NYC and just made the best of our vacation time acting like tourists.

Tululasmom, I hope you havent lol. I taken ty inside of arts and craft stores, pet supply stores, autopart store ( boy do they love dogs!), a church once, a bodega and people love her. I havent tried taking her into a clothing store though. I never thought of it until now. Probably wont though. lol

Pets in food establishments isnt good. Imagine looking down and seeing fur on your veggies eww. I know we love our pets but not everyone has the cleanest pets and some even have illnesses. I personally dont want any of it around my food. I've never had to but if i was in a grocery store with someone walking around with their dog i would leave. Puting them in a carrier is better but im still not competely comfortable with it. If a german shepard cant come in a chi shouldnt be able to either. No one breed is better than the other when it comes to how we should treat them and where they are allowed. JMO


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I take Billy everywhere with me. Only not in places that sell food x


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Ive taken my guys into quite a few places. I remember I had only had glitter a few weeks and I had just taken her to the vets for her last injections. I needed to go to the bank with my dad so took her with me in the carrier. I was setting up a new account and the women who was sat with me, saw glitter in my bag and made me get her out...she was in looove with her!She was only a few months old so she was in that proper cute stage!!The manager of the bank even came out and was fussing around asking if she wanted any water or anything bless him. Then the girl dealing with me asked if she could take her round the back to met the other staff!She was gone for a good five minutes with her!!! Ive always loved my bank after that, especially as I also once saw someone in line with a big dog so they obviousy are just a pet friendly bank!hehe
When I worked in The perfume shop I would always allow dogs to come in, no matter if they where carried or walked.


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

Hmmm, perfume shops and puppies, what a combo lol

The bank wont let me in with my dog but i can go to the atm machines with her so thats not too bad i guess lol


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Wahmom said:


> Thats the places that do allow
> 
> At the one place that told me no, when I asked, the manager came trotting over and got snotty so I smiled sweetly and said "Darlin', pet owners spend on average 41 million dollars a year on their pets and you just lost your share from me-have a nice day! Turned around and left...my DD reminded me of that one LOL- she said "Remember Mom? Thats when you went all "Fried Green Tomatoes" or "Steel Magnolias" on that store manager!


Hahaha, that's really funny! But true!! 



*Princess* said:


> i take Elise into shops all the time. even food stores and ive never had a complaint. the staff actually make a fuss of her. just take Bella and try. what harm can happen, shes in a bag x


You are right..the worse they can do is tell me to leave..I don't believe that they fine for that!!



Pinkchi said:


> When I get my chi she will come everywhere with me. Though I will probably take a carrier with me just in case. I have to say I would take my dog food shopping and to a restaurant but only in a carrier. IMO they aren't touching anything, and anyway I think bratty kids are much worse! Running round supermarkets and touching everything with snotty fingers. So a chi in a carrier is nothing compared to that. I cannot stand kids running riot everywhere I find dogs much better behaved. X


Good point! I have seem some crazy kids in stores who go around and touch everything with snotty hands!! Haha..To be honest, I think as long as they are in a carrier, they can't do any harm. They aren't touching anything..but I guess people are different and their views also need to be respected. 



cocochihuahua said:


> Ive taken my guys into quite a few places. I remember I had only had glitter a few weeks and I had just taken her to the vets for her last injections. I needed to go to the bank with my dad so took her with me in the carrier. I was setting up a new account and the women who was sat with me, saw glitter in my bag and made me get her out...she was in looove with her!She was only a few months old so she was in that proper cute stage!!The manager of the bank even came out and was fussing around asking if she wanted any water or anything bless him. Then the girl dealing with me asked if she could take her round the back to met the other staff!She was gone for a good five minutes with her!!! Ive always loved my bank after that, especially as I also once saw someone in line with a big dog so they obviousy are just a pet friendly bank!hehe
> When I worked in The perfume shop I would always allow dogs to come in, no matter if they where carried or walked.


This happened to me I loved it!! Haha!


----------



## MangosMama (Oct 7, 2009)

Every weekend my husband and I like to go to the mall and have lunch or just to look around. We take our girls in their puppy stroller (you can see a picture of it on our blog mymangosblog.com). They enjoy it very much because they meet lots of different people. We also take them to the grocery store but they're either in our arms or riding the shopping cart. I hate to leave them home.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

MangosMama said:


> Every weekend my husband and I like to go to the mall and have lunch or just to look around. We take our girls in their puppy stroller (you can see a picture of it on our blog mymangosblog.com). They enjoy it very much because they meet lots of different people. We also take them to the grocery store but they're either in our arms or riding the shopping cart. I hate to leave them home.


Hehe, Mango and Guava are adorable..I was just looking at your blog And the pic of the stroller is so cute!! I bet they really enjoy that! See, with that, I just don't see a problem. They are contained and as long as they aren't barking or something, then it seems harmless!! Ha


----------



## miss-baby-blue-eyes (Feb 24, 2009)

Here in England i found Laura Ashley shop workers would ask me to bring my chi in to say hi he also has a fan base at the beauty salon with a free run of the place the other customers dont seem to have a problem with an uninvited chi sitting on their lap, only places to give us a problem were NEXT and DUNELM i dont know why he is all of 2lb and we dont allow him on the floor.


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have been asked to leave tescos before after taking her in numerous times they decided to stop me one time as they had an inspection that day.
also i took my kids to an outdoor pool and was carrying bambi and a warden came over and said it cant be one rule for other dog owners and one for chihuahua owners...comparing my chi tgo pitty or rotty?!!!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I definatley dont think dogs (of any size) should be allowed where food is served/sold. Its just common curtesy to keep them out and away from food. Mind you I also think babies and small children with their snotty, grabby little hands should be kept away too!!LOL
Its not too bad in my town, there are quite alot of dog lovers around. You are as likely to see a Lab in the bank and a Staffie wandering round a clothing store as you are a Chi. I havent been kicked out of anywhere yet but I do tend to stay away from posh places with breakable stuff!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

If I've just taken one of the dogs to the vet, or Petsmart, someplace where I already have them with me, and I have an additional errand or two to run, I'll take them in with me and I've never had a problem or complaint. I always keep a purse type carrier in my car for just this eventuality. I like to expose them to many different types of experiences and environments, but I don't make a habit of taking them everywhere I go.


----------



## chiboyz1 (Aug 11, 2009)

i'm in CA. most places don't allow pets, except of course pet stores, but my dog goes in everywhere with me. we've been to malls, target, walmart, dressing rooms, kohls, post office, bank and on and on. the secret to doing this well (sneaking in) is to have a great carrier that doubles as a purse and to limit the amount of time you stay in the store. if he's with me the trips are under 30 minutes each. and of course the biggest things: don't show the dog to anyone! keep them completely hidden, and make sure you have a rather quiet and small chi. i do like to take my chi along but it's not all great - it limits the time i can spend shopping anywhere and even at 5 pounds he can get heavy to cart around


----------



## Riley (Mar 13, 2010)

Great thread!


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

I take my chi almost everywhere with me....walmart has told me before that you cant have dogs in the store, and she was in her bag i dont understand what the big deal is but whatever. I have been able to take her to resturants with an outdoor patio, and she always goes to the mall in her bag


----------

